# Neroli EO



## Dean (Aug 2, 2018)

Has anyone used neroli in soap?  If so, what are your thoughts on it?  I want to blend neroli with 10x orange.  What do you think the ratio of neroli to orange would be to make it smell like an orange grove?


----------



## amd (Aug 8, 2018)

I think @jules92207 used neroli in one of the Home Sweet Home swaps. I'm not sure how active she is on the forum these days or if it was a FO that she used.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 8, 2018)

See if the place you ordered the neroli from has reviews from people who tried blending with it.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 8, 2018)

At 2k per lb why would you use Neroli EO or are you using FO?


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> At 2k per lb why would you use Neroli EO or are you using FO?



Ah...I just discovered the crazy cost of neroli.   Will try to substitute with ylang ylang.  I dont get citrus from neroli...just floral.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 11, 2018)

Dean said:


> Ah...I just discovered the crazy cost of neroli.   Will try to substitute with ylang ylang.  I dont get citrus from neroli...just floral.



Huh. I don't get floral notes when I smell neroli fo, or neroli essential oil.


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Huh. I don't get floral notes when I smell neroli fo, or neroli essential oil.



What notes do u smell?


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 11, 2018)

More of a dusty herbal smell. I actually like it. Months ago I was playing around with it and orange fo and orange honey fo to try to get that classic orange blossom scent. problem is I've never smelled a real orange blossom!


----------



## Dean (Sep 12, 2018)

Too create an “orange grove” gender neutral scent (orange with a subtle floral undertone) without the expense of neroli, I was thinking of the following EO blend:

Orange 10x 50%
Petitgrain 25%
Ylang 25%​
Thoughts?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 12, 2018)

Ylang ylang is awfully intense to my nose, and a little goes a very long ways in any blend I've tried it in. In other words, 25% would be far too much. But that's just me and my nose, not you and yours.


----------



## Dean (Sep 12, 2018)

SO...I just did a lil EO snorting at lunch.  Neroli I assumed would smell like my orange blossom water...very floral.  It did not.  Smelled more piney than floral. I don't think I'd buy it if I could afford it.  Ylang ylang is suppose to be a cheaper substitute for neroli.  It smelled nothing like neroli or orange blossom water.   I'm not sure what it smelled like but I didn't like it either.  They didn't have any petitgrain so I wasn't able to test it.   Jasmine was the only floral that I thought that smelled nice but I don't know if it blends with orange and I think its pricey too.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2018)

My nose must be like DeeAnna's, because I also find that a little bit of ylang ylang goes a long way. It also probably doesn't help that I'm not particularly fond of the scent either. lol

Having said that, though, I make a special ylang ylang/orange EO blend for my sis-in-law that uses a ratio of 5 parts 10x orange to 1 part ylang. She really likes it a lot, but it's not exactly my thing because of my lack of fondness for ylang- it sticks out too much like a sore thumb in the blend to my nose, but that's just me and my nose. Your nose might feel differently about it. For what it's worth, it smells absolutely nothing like a real orange blossom.




lenarenee said:


> problem is I've never smelled a real orange blossom!



They are heavenly! I have 2 orange trees in my back yard (as do lots of people where I live- they are all over the place in my neck of the woods!), and come spring you can't travel anywhere around town without being enveloped by the glorious scent of orange blossoms lingering heavily in the air. SweetCakes orange blossom FO is the closest FO I've found that smells like a real orange blossom.


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 12, 2018)

Sweet cakes makes a orange blossom fo that is decent. Its not exactly like a real blossom but it smells nice. More floral than citrus


----------

